# how is cabot australian timber oil



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

It's great
...but really I'd use it on the dense, "oily", woods like mahogany, teak, and the like
Not pine, fir, cedar, etc...

For pine the regular oil-based Cabot deck stain (eg: the 3000 Natural) is just fine


----------



## JMoss1980 (Apr 25, 2009)

It might not penetrate evenly if used on a soft wood, leaving the final look a bit uneven.


----------

